# Suche Mistery/Monster Film von vor 2005



## jackadam (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich hoffe es findet sich jemand der mich endlich erlösen kann, denn ich suche bereits eine Weile. 
Die Handlung des Filmes spielt in einer Amerikanischen Kleinstadt wo nach und nach alle Menschen von einem alten Wesen verschlungen wurde was alle 1000? Jahre aufwacht um zu Essen.

Das Wesen kann die Körper der verschlungenen Benutzen um eine Hand voll überlebender Angst einzujagen, irgendwann trift auch das Militär? ein mit zwei großen Gepanzerten Fahrzeugen mit Forschern die den Vorfall untersuchen.

Sollte das an Informationen nicht reichen, wird mir bestimmt noch etwas einfallen 

Tags: xe khach hyundai county, gia toyota camry 2016, xe hyundai hd72


----------



## Scubaman (12. Oktober 2016)

Phantoms – Wikipedia


----------

